# Local Source for Calcium Chloride and Soda Ash



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Where is a good local source for Calcium Chloride & Soda Ash. I've been using the chemicals from BRS so I'm looking for a reasonable facsimile.

I know I can bake Baking soda to make Soda Ash. - Not a question... I'm just being lazy 

Thanks


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Oceanic corals in aldergrove generally have both in in bulk


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got both in stock if you like.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I forgot to mention, it's $5 a pound for each.


----------



## showa (Sep 18, 2013)

I just picked tetra flake 77 min calcium chloride 23 kg for 32 bucks at nothern building supply or 5 kg for $ 15 , also dicks lumber may sell it as quickrete dowflake


----------

